# My mare Bella... She's 28



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am sure most of you are familiar with Bella, or maybe my daughters pony Teddy. Bella is has had a rough couple months, she has cancer, and we are now planning our goodbyes. It will be before Christmas. I took pictures the other day, she was feeling better because she was on bute. She recently got her hair caught on a fence and the maintenance guy cut her free... then he gave her a HORRIBLE hair cut, so I decided to give her a mohawk...





































She was really tired... she fell asleep shortly after I started brushing her.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear she has cancer! She's a beauty...she just has that wise sorta look. *hugs*

How did you discover she had cancer? =(


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks like a very sweet mare who has had a long happy life filled with fond memories. I'm sure if she could talk she would thank you for caring for her.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

We she has tumors, they are actually malignant, but they have blocked her rectum and she can hardly pass anything... and they're inoperable. Thank you for your kind words...


----------



## catz (Sep 23, 2009)

poor old girl,my thoughts are with you, this is never and easy decision


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

my first horse had cancer ): just be happy for the good moments you shared . im sure she would thank you ):


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

oh I am sorry she is very pretty


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry. She's beautiful! She looks like a very loved girl.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you. Yes she is very loved and will be greatly missed. She was my first horse, and I even divorce my husband because he wanted to sell her lol. She was always worth it. She was my best friend for so long, I just don't know what it's going to be like without her here.


----------



## amende (Nov 20, 2009)

{BIG HUG} for you.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww I'm so sorry but when she goes don't think about her being gone think about all the good times you had. And remember that she'll always be with you no matter what.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

*accepts hug* Thanks Amende


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I know... I have a daughter that I have to be strong for, and I knew this day would come. I hope that one day we will meet again and be able to have that trail ride that I had promised her before all this happened. Thank you everyone for all the kind words. I am glad I found a place where everyone understands all this so well. I am truly sick of hearing "oh its just a horse" lol we all understand better


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

{Hug}
I certainly can understand the sadness you are feeling about life without her. My horse Cocoa (she is 31) and I have been together for 24-25 yrs now. I am scared of the day when I have to let her go. I am 38 and cant remember a time without her in my life.

Cherish the days you have left and always remember the good times.

OXOXOX


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

She is stunning, very kind face. My heart goes out to you and your family. Take Care Xo


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Kim angel, I know what you mean. I got Bella when I was seven, and she was there for everything in my life. Thank you BLAZERIVERSONG.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

She looks like an angel in that last picture the way the light shines on her. Or the focus on the camera... just like an angel.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think your dear girl should be a poster child for responsible horse ownership. Every person who's ever made the excuse of "old horses always look old and ribby" needs to take a look at you and your spectacular care. The fact that she has cancer is even more a testement to what loving, dedicated care can do.

She's absolutely breathtaking. I'm terribly sorry for your upcoming loss, but good that you guys are prepared to make the decision while she's still able to enjoy life. The wisdom those eyes hold is just touching, and I'm sure you'll be able to go on without her knowing how many years you had together.

*hugs*


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think your dear girl should be a poster child for responsible horse ownership. Every person who's ever made the excuse of "old horses always look old and ribby" needs to take a look at you and your spectacular care. The fact that she has cancer is even more a testement to what loving, dedicated care can do.
> 
> She's absolutely breathtaking. I'm terribly sorry for your upcoming loss, but good that you guys are prepared to make the decision while she's still able to enjoy life. The wisdom those eyes hold is just touching, and I'm sure you'll be able to go on without her knowing how many years you had together.
> 
> *hugs*


Thank you so so much. She weight isn't always great, but I work very hard to keep her healthy and happy. We have another 28 year old QH on the property that doesn't look a day over 15, and a 21 year old TB thats gaining weight quickly. This place is a Haven for all old horses, there is something special here... That why I have Bella here, her last year has been wonderful and stress free. (plus she gets carrots and hot mash and she has little kids that dout on her lol) Again thank you so so much!!!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I think you should get that last picture framed! Beautiful!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  She's an adorable little mare.


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry. She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I never really put much thought into God and Prayer. But when Bella's tumor grew, and I was given just a few short months with her I prayed... every night I asked God to give me a little more time with her, to not let her suffer her last days on this earth. He listened. Today I had called the vet out because her tumor had literally popped. The vet showed up and said this was a great thing. He then drained it and gave her an exam and said they had all shrank! Then I mentioned her leg ( which he'd never looked over before I had a different vet do that) He said she wasn't lame! That she has arthritis and that its more than treatable!!! So God answered my prayers and I will use this as my second chance


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

So you don't have to put her down so soon? That's awesome! 
God is good.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

So you don't have to put her down?? That's great now hopefully you can give her that trail ride! I love God he's so awesome in that way!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

No I don't have to put her down!!  God is very good!


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

i lost my beloved mare to cancer too. i am so glad your mare has you , and i know it sounds trite, but it is true; she will always be with you in spirit; you will know when she is near. be strong.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

oh, i didnt read all of the posts: that is a miracle; i hope for both of you that she has a good long time before anything else happens. xxx


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry about her struggle. She sure is one pretty horse, and seems like she is an amazing girl.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats great news!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am sorry that she has cancer. I have had to experience that yet but I am sure I will one day with 6 horses. I have a 13 year old mare that I am not sure how long she will be with us. She has a dropped hip and it sometimes bothers her to walk a lot. I cherish her a lot. Her name is Prancing Timid aka PT. She will be greatly missed when her time comes. For right now I spend my time with her like she has several more years to go.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Its always hard. I am so glad I have more time with her now, but I know I will go through this again in about a year or so. No matter when it is it will hurt, but at least now we may have a more fun time together rather than me thinking she's in pain and all lol. I saw her today, and she was running around like a 10 year old... I have a feeling she sensed how I was feeling, which made her cautious too... and now that I am overjoyed she's is too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She looks absolutely amazing! With her age and cancer you did such a great job to keep her the way she looks on pics.

I'm so glad you'll have more time with her! That's what I pray for every time my pet is very sick..... And sometime it's given (as a greatest gift)!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Huggs! She is a beautiful girl. I love that last photo of her.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

The last photo is my favorite too. Thank you


----------

